# Nissan Dualis ( Qashqai) how to remove RHF door handle



## Dannormal (Aug 3, 2020)

Cant work it out. Surely it is easy. How to remove the external RHF door handle. (RH Drive Australian vehicle). Should be samew as QASHQAI overseas.
Please help


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Please state the year, model, engine type, and transmission type. The Qashqai is based on the X-trail platform, so an X-trail FSM can be very helpful in solving your problem.

Remove the paneling from the door to get access to the door handle from the inside. Here's a picture that may help:


----------



## Dannormal (Aug 3, 2020)

rogoman said:


> Please state the year, model, engine type, and transmission type. The Qashqai is based on the X-trail platform, so an X-trail FSM can be very helpful in solving your problem.
> 
> Remove the paneling from the door to get access to the door handle from the inside. Here's a picture that may help:
> 
> View attachment 6599


It is a 3/2012 Dualis J10 (an australian vehicle), 6spd CVT Trans, 4cyl 2.oltr engine MR20de.
Thanks for taking the time to help me firstly.
The pic shown is from a different model.
The problem I am having is that as I understand it I should be able to remove a grub screw accessed through a hole in the side of the door. This then allows the lock and housing to come out as the door handle is held part open. The door skin does not have to be removed.
I am unable to get this to happen. It appears the flat plate that the lock rod attaches to is stopping me from removing the lock and housing.


----------

